# Royal Chef



## steeley (Jul 7, 2011)

Catherine in a cooking workshop in Quebec.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]
very nice


----------



## shankster (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! she's hot.. I'm surprised they didn't make her wear a toque':biggrin:


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 7, 2011)

If I had a mentor like that, I would be an apprentice all my life with no regrets.


----------



## steeley (Jul 7, 2011)

YA know her and Pipa could open a restaurant serving spam on glass and it would be packed every night.:notworthy::woot:


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 7, 2011)

steeley said:


> YA know her and Pipa could open a restaurant serving spam on glass and it would be packed every night.:notworthy::woot:


 
That's what some Hawaiian restaurants serve and they are packed also. Oh, the allure of spam... BTW, shouldn't she be wearing a royal hairnet? Or at least a diadem or something 

Stefan


----------



## steeley (Jul 7, 2011)

sorry to say Stefan but GUAM is #1 in Spam consumption ,do you need a minute .....................
and your not a real fan until you been to the Spam museum .



[/IMG]


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, yeah, but do they have a Spam Jam? http://www.spamjamhawaii.com/


----------



## steeley (Jul 7, 2011)

OH NO ! I missed Spam Jam :hula:


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 7, 2011)

I just looked at the recipes and this one clearly takes the cake. I was :hungry: before I read it but I'm uke:now... Now, spam musubi I could eat right now.

*Taste of the Islands SPAM®Salad(Serves 8)*

Ingredients:


1 can SPAM® Classic (12-ounce) cut into strips
1/4 cup butter softened
1 cup firmly packed brown sugar
3 tablespoons lemon juice
1 (7-ounce) package rice sticks or 8 ounces angel hair pasta
6 cups shredded cabbage or coleslaw mix
1/2 cup chopped green onions
1 large green bell pepper cut into thin strips
1 cup seedless green grapes halved
1 (11-ounce) can mandarin oranges drained
1/4 cup toasted slivered almonds for garnish
1/4 cup dried cranberries for garnish
 Directions:


Prepare the rice sticks or pasta as package directs.
Meanwhile, in large skillet, sauté SPAM®Classic over medium heat until lightly browned.
In small bowl, combine the butter, brown sugar and lemon juice. Add the brown sugar mixture to the SPAM®Classic .
Simmer over low heat until the SPAM®is evenly coated with the brown sugar mixture. Keep SPAM®Classic warm while assembling the salad.
Place the cooked rice sticks or pasta on a large serving platter.
Combine the cabbage and green onions; sprinkle cabbage mixture over rice sticks or pasta.
Arrange the green pepper strips and grapes over the cabbage. Top with the sautéed SPAM®Classic and mandarin oranges.
Garnish as desired with slivered almonds and dried cranberries.


----------



## steeley (Jul 7, 2011)

Pippa 
i kick both those guys a## just to serve her Spam



[/IMG]


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmmm. Pipa, Kate, with a scone and a hot cup of tea! What more do the British need to give?


----------

